# Follow up on JD3520 at 120hours



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Just broke 120 hours today WOOHOO.

I have owned this tractor since the first of May in 2007 and all I can say is wow. wow. This thing is amazing, plain and simple end of story yada yada yada. I have never been more impressed with a loader than this one. Anything I ask it to do (and some I don't), done no questions asked. I would HIGHLY reccomend this machine for anyone looking for a tractor. The Yanmar 3cylinder Diesel engine runs flawless and has never skipped a beat. Tractor even starts beautifully in sub-zero temperatures....Impressive. 

Today was a project day. We are putting up a horse shelter in one of the pastures. It was also the first day I actually got to try out my new Woods PHD-35 post hole digger and 12"auger. First hole went alright although I wasn't quite used to drilling and had a hard time getting the sand out of the hole. used the old fashioned scissor diggers for 5 mins and post went in fine. Second hole was going beautifully until I hit a rock at 2300rpms. The bolt connecting the pto shaft to the gearbox broke and the shaft flew off. We were able to track down the broken bits of bolt and after a quick TSC run we were back in bussiness. 3rd hole went alright, and then the 4th hole was the best one yet until we got about 2 feet down and hit solid clay. The spindle on the auger just scraped and wouldn't dig. we had people jumping on the assembly and still no bite. I decided to try something new and lifted the front of the tractor off the ground with the bucket. The auger immediately dug in and I was even able to get the depth down to 46" where I wanted it. After we set those 4x6's and got everything put away I was feeling up to it so I started drilling holes for a few fenceposts that needed installing. Another rock, another broken bolt and I just called it a day. 

All I have to say is that I would rather replace a 17 cent bolt every couple holes than risk injuring my tractor or my Auger. 

Good day


----------

